# Speciality tools for r200 diff Kent Moore tools



## Kolbytowler (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm looking to buy some factory tools , specified in the FSM for r200 differential. I've found quite a few but these are are ones I have left to find. Any help or leads would be greatly appreciated. 

J-34309 
J-25267
Kv3810020 0 (j26233)
St30613000 (j25742-3)
St30901000 J-26010-01
St30611000


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most of these tools are Kent-More. Here are some web sites:






Kent Moore Tools







www.autotoolworld.com










KENT-MOORE Automotive Maintenance Tools - Grainger Industrial Supply


Searching for KENT-MOORE Automotive Maintenance Tools? Grainger's got your back. Easy online ordering for the ones who get it done along with 24/7 customer service, free technical support & more.




www.grainger.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can sometimes find used tools on Ebay. Kent-Moore tools are very expensive, often more expensive than Snap-on. A lot of those tools you can get by without.


----------



## Kolbytowler (Feb 8, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> You can sometimes find used tools on Ebay. Kent-Moore tools are very expensive, often more expensive than Snap-on. A lot of those tools you can get by without.


Thank you for the heads up. I figured I could do without the oil seal installers and slide hammer. What else you think I could get away with out? I've found a couple on ebay but the ones that are left seem to be there harder ones to find.


----------

